# The SVS SB12/SB13 PRO DIY competition :) - Aka SI SQL 12 Sealed home audio project



## JahRah79 (Nov 3, 2018)

As promised in my other thread about mounting the SQL sub, here are some progress pics. It's not yet completed as I need to sand the first coat and the finish it off with 2 more coats, then paint the bottom of the enclosure, install the feet, binding posts, wire up etc.

Purpose: I wanted an SVS SB 12 Pro or an SB 13 Pro but prices have increased and I had the SQL 12 laying around so I thought why not?! This will be for my gaming PC audio setup more so for music than actual gaming or movies.
Equipment: Schiit Bifrost DAC - Emotiva Fusion 8100 with full parametric EQ capabilities - PSB Imagine Minis - SP1-700-HTB Standalone Amplifier to power the sub (still waiting on this to arrive)

Sub enclosure is around 1.2 ft3 after driver and brace displacement. Now before some people on here come running at me with oh that's too big of an enclosure, my simple answer is um, no it's not. The Qtc of a 1.0 ft3 vs a 1.2 ft3 enclosure for this driver is almost indistinguishable; not to mention it will only have 700 watts on tap, not 2000 and it also stays well below the xmax limits on that 700 watts in a 1.2 ft3 enclosure. If you apply a 6db boost at 25Hz, yeh it will get close to xmax.

Now on to the pics.............enjoy:


----------



## JahRah79 (Nov 3, 2018)

More pics:


----------



## JahRah79 (Nov 3, 2018)

Aaaaaaand done!


----------

